# 5 TRX wheels for sale KY



## jheinrichkohler (Aug 21, 2017)

Came off my E23 745i. The previous owner had the 4 wheels chrome plated which was peeling (thus painted). The 5th spare has the original finish. Roundel center cap clips included. 2 wheels need new tubeless tires.

Offers welcome.
















Johannes


----------

